# Can someone please enlighten me on this error message?



## Weinter (Nov 20, 2008)

FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 #2: Thu Nov 20 16:47:07 SGT 2008
root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GRIFFIN
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-72 (2100.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
Origin = "AuthenticAMD" Id = 0x200f31 Stepping = 1
Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE ,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH, MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,L M,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
AMD Features2=0x131f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch ,<b9>,<b12>>
Cores per package: 2
real memory = 2951544832 (2814 MB)
avail memory = 2881748992 (2748 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD APIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID: 0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID: 1
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
*no match for ZwOpenKey
no match for ZwDeleteKey
no match for IoOpenDeviceRegistryKey
no match for ZwCreateKey*
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x10> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x1a00-0x1aff at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <processor> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.4 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xc8006000-0xc8006fff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc8007000-0xc80070ff irq 19 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: companion controller, 15 ports each: usb0
usb1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
umass0: <Generic USB2.0-CRW, class 0/0, rev 2.00/58.87, addr 2> on uhub1
ugen0: <SuYin Acer Crystal Eye webcam, class 239/2, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on uhub1
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xc8008000-0xc8008fff irq 20 at device 4.0 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc8007400-0xc80074ff irq 21 at device 4.1 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controller, 15 ports each: usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
pcm0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xc8000000-0xc8003fff irq 22 at device 7.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
atapci0: <nVidia AHCI controller> port 0x30e0-0x30e7,0x30d4-0x30d7,0x30d8-0x30df,0x30d0-0x30d3,0x30c0-0x30cf mem 0xc8004000-0xc8005fff irq 23 at device 9.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.20 controller with 6 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 4> on atapci0
ata6: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 5> on atapci0
ata7: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x407f mem 0xc9000000-0xc9ffffff,0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xcc000000-0xcdffffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 19.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci8: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 20.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 21.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ndis0: <Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter> mem 0xca400000-0xca40ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci11
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
*NDIS: could not find file AW1012d.ini in linker list
NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
NDIS: could not find file regAdd.txt in linker list
NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
ndis0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface*
ndis0: Ethernet address: 00:17:c4:3b:cf1
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad4: 305245MB <WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 11.01A11> at ata2-master SATA300
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- Multi-Card 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50N/RP05> at ata3-master SATA150
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Realtek ALC888>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1 is ntfs/PQSERVICE.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s4a
*NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/AW1012d.ini failed: 2
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/regAdd.txt failed: 2
ndis0: setting BSSID failed: 45
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/AW1012d.ini failed: 2
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/regAdd.txt failed: 2
ndis0: setting BSSID failed: 45*
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to deny, logging disabled

Can anyone explain the output in bold
The ndis0 works but i don't understand the words in bold

Thanks


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 20, 2008)

can you put in here specification of your hardwares ??


----------



## richardpl (Nov 20, 2008)

Weinter said:
			
		

> no match for ZwOpenKey
> no match for ZwDeleteKey
> no match for IoOpenDeviceRegistryKey
> no match for ZwCreateKey


If system did not panic on this messages than it is fine.
That mesages mean that such functions are not implemented yet in FreeBSD ndisulator



> NDIS: could not find file AW1012d.ini in linker list
> NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
> NDIS: could not find file regAdd.txt in linker list
> NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
> ...



These messages are also not important if ndis0 works correctly.
Ignore them. Otherwise you could copy them from original location to 

*/compat/ndis/*

that directory is also alternative location for firmware files.
So that you dont need to build/load firmware.ko and others ....


----------



## Weinter (Nov 21, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> These messages are also not important if ndis0 works correctly.
> Ignore them. Otherwise you could copy them from original location to
> 
> */compat/ndis/*
> ...



Is /compat/ndis/ the full path?
I don't know where to get the files from?

I also don't understand the part in bold i because i already kldload the ndisgen drivers


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2008)

Isn't your card supported by the ath driver? If so why use ndis?


----------



## Weinter (Nov 21, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Isn't your card supported by the ath driver? If so why use ndis?



No unfortunately new Laptops that come with atheros Wireless Draft N standards are not supported by the current atheros driver in FreeBSD due to different chipset:x


----------



## richardpl (Nov 21, 2008)

Weinter said:
			
		

> Is /compat/ndis/ the full path?


Yes.


> I don't know where to get the files from?


Perhaps from Windows, somewhere in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 ....



> I also don't understand the part in bold i because i already kldload the ndisgen drivers


That part is not important if your card is working correctly.
It just explain that there is alternative way for loading firmware files.


----------



## Weinter (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it possible to ndisgen Vista drivers?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 23, 2008)

I do not use Vista, and I do not know if Vista still use NDIS api.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 23, 2008)

On second look probably not because FreeBSD ndisulator support NDIS api up to 5.1 while VISTA and 2008 use 6.1 version of NDIS api.


----------

